

68 Business Ideas I Created for Seth's Alternative-MBA - Alex3917
http://alexkrupp.typepad.com/sensemaking/2009/02/68-free-business-ideas.html

======
Alex3917
A few of these I've actually posted on HN before. Anyway, the full list is
here:

<http://www.sixmonthmba.com/2009/02/999ideas.html>

(Hamster Burial Kits & 998 Other Business Ideas)

